# You'll let me know if I'm bugging you, won't you?



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2010)

I am on a mission to get some GOOD bug pics. Was out today in my folks' garden and took these...
These are taken on my Canon 400d, 18-55mm kit lens installed correctly with +1, +2, +4, +10 dioptre filters added, and light provided by my super duper light diffuser/deflector that I made from mount board and tin foil. What do you think?






















Here is the Super Duper Light Diffuser/Deflector...


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice set up


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 25, 2010)

lens mounting: ur doin it rong


----------



## NateS (Aug 25, 2010)

For me, these are way overexposed with harsh lighting (i.e. hot spots) which is surprising considering the large size of your diffuser's opening.  I'd try backing the flash down a good bit and go from there.  Lighting looks a tad flat to me as well, but that's probably a design of the diffuser from coming from directly overhead instead of slightly off axis.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> lens mounting: ur doin it rong



Am I? Oh.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2010)

Idahophoto said:


> Nice set up



Thanks - I have no funds to get proper gear at the moment - the wife and kids see to that. I'm just having fun playing with things like this - see what can be done.

Cheers


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2010)

NateS said:


> For me, these are way overexposed with harsh lighting (i.e. hot spots) which is surprising considering the large size of your diffuser's opening.  I'd try backing the flash down a good bit and go from there.  Lighting looks a tad flat to me as well, but that's probably a design of the diffuser from coming from directly overhead instead of slightly off axis.



I have backed down the flash for some photos, but maybe not these...I can see what you mean about the hot spots.

This is only a first approximation for a diffuser - off-centre mounting might be the next step, but the engineering with the mount board will be a lot more difficult! :mrgreen:


----------



## NateS (Aug 25, 2010)

Bend The Light said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > For me, these are way overexposed with harsh lighting (i.e. hot spots) which is surprising considering the large size of your diffuser's opening.  I'd try backing the flash down a good bit and go from there.  Lighting looks a tad flat to me as well, but that's probably a design of the diffuser from coming from directly overhead instead of slightly off axis.
> ...



I use cardboard which is nice and stiff.  I also completely coat the outside with strips of Black duct tape which makes it sturdier overall and looks less obtrusive.  Might give it a try.  My diffusers are pretty flimsy at first too, but once covered with the duct tape they are very sturdy.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 25, 2010)

Im not sure why, but the images feel like Im watching them on a tube TV.  Kind of a weird distortion going on.

The images are pretty sharp.  I like the first one the best.  I know those moths are only about an inch long so you are getting pretty close.  :thumbup:


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Im not sure why, but the images feel like Im watching them on a tube TV.  Kind of a weird distortion going on.
> 
> The images are pretty sharp.  I like the first one the best.  I know those moths are only about an inch long so you are getting pretty close.  :thumbup:



That's got to be the cheap macro filters, you think? I had them all stacked on there, and they only cost a tenner, so I reckon they're not top quality, eh?

I am pleased in general with the sharpness, and yes, that moth was pretty small. The noise is worst, I think, and I think I know why it's there...high ISO was used to compensate for small aperture - this means I got focus better, but introduced noise. Note to self: try lower ISO and larger aperture next time!


----------



## kundalini (Aug 25, 2010)

Bend The Light said:


> That's got to be the cheap macro filters, you think? I had them all stacked on there, and they only cost a tenner, so I reckon they're not top quality, eh?


You are correct, sir.

Nice DIY nonetheless.  Must be a bear to handle though.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 25, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Bend The Light said:
> 
> 
> > That's got to be the cheap macro filters, you think? I had them all stacked on there, and they only cost a tenner, so I reckon they're not top quality, eh?
> ...



Can't do spiders with it...the diffuser wrecks the webs 

Mind you, I don't like spiders


----------



## Fate (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice set up and really like number 2


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 26, 2010)

Fate said:


> Nice set up and really like number 2



Thank you. :mrgreen:


----------



## err_ok (Aug 26, 2010)

You seem to have the same problem I do with hoverflies I can never get the eyes nice and red, they always come out really dark and dull looking.

That being said I am liking the DIY, I wish I had made more of an effort when I originally decided I liked macro photography. I just went out and bought a macro lens which ended up being a bit expensive.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 26, 2010)

I quite like your DIY set-up and while it may not (yet) be top-notch and IDEAL for macro photography, you are trying to get nearer to your goal - ultimately a dedicated macro lens will be the only thing to do "the job" well and right for you, but I like how you make do with what you have. And I see you even have an adapter for attaching your lens in reverse --- when I tried to get "more macro" with this technique 4 years ago, all I could do was HOLD the lens to the hole... I still wonder how I could pull of the macros of the dandelion and the_fly !?!?!


----------



## err_ok (Aug 26, 2010)

Heh my only reasonably decent photo reversed is this guy;
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3537/3655695476_7bf093bd2e_b.jpg


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 26, 2010)

err_ok said:


> Heh my only reasonably decent photo reversed is this guy;
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3537/3655695476_7bf093bd2e_b.jpg



It is so hard to get the focus in the right place, isn't it. A steady hand is essential, and I find I am getting steadier as I keep practicing.

Other than that, it's having a slow subject so you can take a few shots and stack them!


----------

